# Cash Point - stallion



## Chloe-V (10 January 2012)

Hi everyone.

Does anyone have any stock by the  young stallion 'Cash Point' or know much about him himself ?

I'm thinking of using him with my Holstein mare and wondered if anyone had any experiences of his youngsters.  

I do realise he's only young himself but are there any youngsters you could show me or comment on, temperament wise etc ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris_j (10 January 2012)

Don't know much about him but was really impressed by a foal by him at the Brightwells auction last year which moved very very well, then saw Cashpoint on youtube & liked his movement - could be an interesting cross for dressage breeding.


----------



## eventrider23 (10 January 2012)

Cruiseline has a stunning 2010 foal by him which is truly awesome.  I love him myself however I would love to hear more about what he is doing competitively as in comparison to other rising 8 yr olds I don't know what he has done...


----------



## Chloe-V (10 January 2012)

Chris-j - I do know the woman that bought that particular foal from Brightwells last year. She did actually buy him for dressage.

The mare I'm thinking of using with him is SJ bred with fantastic movement.

eventrider23 - thank you, I'll approach Cruisline - I'd also like to find out more of what he has done competitively.


----------



## Matafleur (10 January 2012)

eventrider23 said:



			Cruiseline has a stunning 2010 foal by him which is truly awesome.  I love him myself however I would love to hear more about what he is doing competitively as in comparison to other rising 8 yr olds I don't know what he has done...
		
Click to expand...

I think he is actually a 2006 so would only be coming 6 this time?  The news page for Meadow Stud says that he is back from Holland where he has been doing young horse classes and 1.25's with Robert Smith.

I have seen him in the flesh and like him a lot, I've also seen him in the stable and he seems to have a nice temperament too.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 January 2012)

Twice I've attempted to use the horse,  and twice I've been advised that he isn't available.  I will admit to being a little confused at his owners stance.  Promoting a stallion,  and then refusing his usage,  seems a little strange to me.

Hey ho,  he isn't the only decent stallion,  if he's that.  There are certainly other proven horses available. 

Alec.


----------



## Chloe-V (10 January 2012)

hello Alec,  
I'm also confused as to why you've had an issue with the owner over availability.

I have spoken to them and they have agreed to his usage with two particular mares of mine but I did find them a little evasive on a couple of questions.


----------



## eventrider23 (10 January 2012)

Matafleur said:



			I think he is actually a 2006 so would only be coming 6 this time?  The news page for Meadow Stud says that he is back from Holland where he has been doing young horse classes and 1.25's with Robert Smith.

I have seen him in the flesh and like him a lot, I've also seen him in the stable and he seems to have a nice temperament too. 

Click to expand...

Sorry - my mistake - mixed him and Chaos up as Chaos is 2004.  Still though I would like to have seen more promoted about him - especially if he has been competing on the continent.


----------



## legend22 (10 January 2012)

I have a 2yr old out of him out of a Grade A mare. My colt is lovely, very quality. Good movement and a real people person


----------



## Alec Swan (10 January 2012)

Chloe-V said:



			hello Alec,  
I'm also confused as to why you've had an issue with the owner over availability.

I have spoken to them and they have agreed to his usage with two particular mares of mine but I did find them a little evasive on a couple of questions.
		
Click to expand...

I gave the horse some thought,  and for a very well known 4* mare.  Not to worry,  his equal are available!!

Alec.


----------



## Fahrenheit (10 January 2012)

Alex Cash Point was in Holland jumping last year during stud season unfortunately but is already home ready for this years for stud season, I have a couple of mares booked in 

I saw him last year and he impressed me very much, as did the foals on the floor by him. The foal at Brightwells was very typical of the other foals I have seen.

Cash Point will be at the Hartpury stallion parade on 28th January for anyone interested in seeing him in action and I have always found Meadow stud very welcoming when you go over there and have viewed their stallions at home many times


----------



## cruiseline (11 January 2012)

I used Cash Point on my maiden Wolfgang show jumping mare. I have found Meadow stud very knowledgeable, professional and easy to work with. The resulting colt foal is stunning and gaining a very high 1st premium 8.93 in eventing when evaluated by the BEF team. He is tall and elegant with lots of movement, a super temperament and a spectacular jump when we loose schooled him. He has actually just been sold and flew through his full vetting (including flexion tests) with flying colours. The visiting vet was very impressed with how he had coped with it as he was only 18 months, still a colt and it was blowing a gale.

I would have no hesitation to recommend Cash Point and Meadow Stud to anyone.

Here are a couple of links to some video footage of him taken as a foal and later at around 16 months.

http://youtu.be/LdLxRduBsOI

http://youtu.be/cCqkQEeJXys

http://youtu.be/JQ9PWE5k3Po

Hope that helps


----------



## Alec Swan (11 January 2012)

cruiseline,

you have every reason to be proud of him,  he's lovely. 

Alec.


----------



## Chloe-V (11 January 2012)

Cruiseline - thanks for all your info, it was most helpful. 

Your colt looks absolutely beautiful and your videos are really lovely.

It's also good to know that you'd recommend the stallion and the stud as I've never used them before and personal recommendations are important to me.

thanks again.


----------



## vanessarimmer (11 January 2012)

I bought the Cash Point foal at last year's August Brightwells auction on a whim as I was bowled over by him when he came into the ring.

I bought him for dressage as he has 3 very good paces and is well balanced. He also has a temperament to die for, he is the easiest foal to deal with and you wouldn't even know he was a colt he is so polite!

Another Cash Point sold at the December Brightwells auction from the same breeder but out of a different mare.

The only thing I would say is that his offspring tend to be big, my foal has incredibly long legs and the first thing everybody who sees him says is "gosh isn't he tall!"


----------



## Martin Schleicher (11 January 2012)

For anyone who has seen Cash Point would agree, he is a beautiful stallion with very good paces, a scopey jump and a lovely temperament. last year a difficult decision was made between Meadow Stud and his rider as both had a share in the horse. It was decided that a competitive career would be extensively beneficial to Cash Point, so he remained in Holland, where he placed 2nd in a 1.25m class at just 5 years old. From now on, Meadow Stud is the sole owner of Cash Point and he will certainly be available at stud for the coming season. He will continue his competitive career with Geoff Luckett and has already been a a recent winner. As Cash Point will be based in England, viewings can be arranged at any time. His foals speak for themselves and if you have any questions please feel free to contact us and we certainly will be as informative as we can


----------



## Hurry Up (11 January 2012)

Thanks for the info re Cash Point.  What is Chaos up to now?  Is he competing and is he available for breeding this year?


----------



## Martin Schleicher (11 January 2012)

No problem. Chaos has also had a competitive career planned for him..he was competing successfully on the young horse circuit in  Holland but unfortunately slipped and was left with an injury to his Meniscus on which he was operated on but unfortunately the prognosis of recovery has been poor, which has been translated to every interested party. He is now back in work and his progress is strictly monitored. He is available for stud duties but his return to competition is yet to be confirmed by the vets, which is unfortunate as his first few crops of foals included successful auction foals and winners in youngstock classes.


----------



## cruiseline (12 January 2012)

Thanks for the updates Martin, Chaos is another stallion that I have used with stunning results.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (12 January 2012)

Chloe-V said:



			Hi everyone.

Does anyone have any stock by the  young stallion 'Cash Point' or know much about him himself ?

I'm thinking of using him with my Holstein mare and wondered if anyone had any experiences of his youngsters.  

I do realise he's only young himself but are there any youngsters you could show me or comment on, temperament wise etc ?

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's taken me nearly a year, but I can see I've finally managed to *almost* convince you to use him Mum 


Martin, I must say whilst we were stallion shopping at Hartpury last year, it was the meadow stud and stallions which most impressed me- the stallions all had both exceptional movement and presence, and they really stood out!


----------



## Murtle (12 January 2012)

If I put my current mare infoal............Cashpoint is top of my list!!!!!!!!

When I used Meadow Stud before, they were amazing!!!!!! Especially the vets they have on site and Martin!!!!!


----------



## Chloe-V (12 January 2012)

Thank you Martin, that up to date info on Cash Point is great, much appreciated.

Glowing compliments about you and Meadow Stud all round then !

I'll certainly be in touch again soon. Are you available to speak to at Hartpury at all ?


----------



## Martin Schleicher (13 January 2012)

Thank you, Chloe V. Yes of course, no problem. There will also be a Meadow Stud Trade stand on the long side of the arena. Please do come and say hello.


----------

